# Coming to Kennedy Commons, Toronto - Sunday May 22



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be coming to Toronto SUNDAY MAY 28th!

Fish Available:
L273 - 3" $160 ea (3 for $450)
L97 - 8" $325
L333 Porto Do Moz F1's - $30 ea or 10 for $225
L114 - 8" - $150
LDA05 - F1's $35 ea, or 10 for $275
Megalordoris Irwini - 10" - $80 (2 available)
Tiger Oscar 10" - $10
Albino Oscar 5" - $5
L37 - $20

Slate Caves:
All sizes available, see http://www.canadapleco.com/showthread.php?t=2155 for details.

Tanks:
40 Gallon breeder tank (36x18x16", black stingray stand - $100
40 Gallon Breeder (36x18x16" fishroom quality, no center brace - $40
20 Gallon Standard (24x12) $20
23 Gallon Fishroom quality (24x18x16) $20


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

So you sell just the slate alone?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope, you can go get slate at any tile store if you want just plain slate.

What you specifically lookin for?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking for some flat slate to anchor driftwood to


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump, coming in a few more days.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

what time are you planning to get here?


----------

